# DIY Python water changer for £9?



## kadoxu (26 Jul 2017)

So, I've been thinking about getting a Python water changer, but never saw it's price tag before... so I gave up on it quite fast!

I was looking for DIY projects and found this reddit post with a simple way to do one:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Aquariums/...ython_for_20_uk_suppliers_xpost_rplantedtank/



 

So I think, that I can build a basic water changer & gravel cleaner for about £9.
A shut of valve upgrade would cost about £3, so a total of ... nice, eh?! 

So here's my shopping list:

Water changer & Gravel cleaner essential parts (£9.05):

Wilko 2 way tap adaptor - £2.75
25m hose - £6
Hose Connector - £0.30
plastic bottle
Valve upgrade parts (£3.05):

2 x Hose Connectors - £0.60
Valve - £2.45

There are only 2 things I'm not too sure about, because I don't know for sure how they work. The tap adaptor and the hose connectors will hopefully do the job, but I won't be entirely sure until I try them.

So I think I'm gonna go crazy and spend £12.10 to try it out... fingers crossed! 

What do you guys think?


----------



## kadoxu (29 Jul 2017)

Well... I should have searched on youtube first... there are a lot of videos with systems like this working!


----------



## Chrisdia (5 Sep 2022)

Did you eventually try one of these? I am looking to try a similar thing and am wondering if either of them worked or if you found something better.


----------



## ChrisP (22 Sep 2022)

I remember many years ago and I am not sure if they still claim this, but pyhton used to say you didn't need to use water conditioner with their products. I always found that a bit hard to believe. With these systems are people dropping the conditioner straight into the tank as its filling?


----------



## goldscapes (22 Sep 2022)

If you’re planning on filling a tank with a long hose from a mixer tap, bear in mind that there might not be enough hot water pressure to push warm water down a hose and unheated mains water is too cold to add directly to a tank (except maybe for top ups).


----------



## goldscapes (22 Sep 2022)

ChrisP said:


> I remember many years ago and I am not sure if they still claim this, but pyhton used to say you didn't need to use water conditioner with their products. I always found that a bit hard to believe. With these systems are people dropping the conditioner straight into the tank as its filling?


I haven’t started doing this yet but my plan is to add enough water conditioner to the tank to treat the full volume (not just the added volume). I can’t imagine anyone would add untreated water to a tank as it wouldn’t do the beneficial bacteria any good.


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (22 Sep 2022)

In fairness my tap water contains about 0.1 mg/l of chlorine. I would be confident enough that without a chlorine stripper the organics or ammonia present in the tank would bind with the chlorine before any real damage could be done to the bacterial colony. I still use prime and dose the whole tank volume during water changes as there is a risk that the chlorine concentration could be high due to works on the water network or if you are close to a chlorine booster station but it’s just something I am not concerned about after years of fish keeping. Dosing tank is fine.


----------

